# Anyone Know How to Hack the steam port of Sonic CD?



## alexmega30 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello, I wanna do some sprite mods and music mods for Sonic CD (2011), I tried to find some tools and tutorials, but I found neither of those, any know how to?


----------



## Deleted member 370283 (Jul 13, 2016)

Look into a tool called *Retrun*. It can unpack the .rsdk format that the Data is stored in, and you can modify the sprites and music from there.


----------



## alexmega30 (Jul 17, 2016)

TheStoneBanana said:


> Look into a tool called *Retrun*. It can unpack the .rsdk format that the Data is stored in, and you can modify the sprites and music from there.


Thank You!


----------



## alexmega30 (Jul 17, 2016)

Does anyone Know to to Pack the Files into the Data.rdsk? I Just Changed Some Sprites


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 17, 2016)

alexmega30 said:


> Does anyone Know to to Pack the Files into the Data.rdsk? I Just Changed Some Sprites


I'm not familiar with the tool, but judging by this text, it should be able to repack the rsdk file:


> Retrun-Sonic is a packer/unpacker for games made with The Taxman's Retro-Engine SDK (RSDK), which means, yes, that you can now
> unpack the datafile of the new Sonic CD remake, modify the contents *and then make a  new datafile with the new contents*, thereby modifying the game data.


Found here: http://www.romhacking.net/forum/index.php?topic=14203.0


----------



## alexmega30 (Jul 17, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I'm not familiar with the tool, but judging by this text, it should be able to repack the rsdk file:
> 
> Found here: http://www.romhacking.net/forum/index.php?topic=14203.0


Doesn't Seem to have an Option, and I Can't find any Tutorials


----------



## Blazer X (Aug 19, 2016)

Whenever i open Retrun it quickly exits.


----------



## Deleted member 370283 (Aug 19, 2016)

Retrun is a program you use in CMD.
For example, if you're trying to extract the Sonic CD RSDK file, you would type:


> _retrun -x data.rsdk -d=FolderNameToExtractTo -2_


into Command Prompt.


----------



## Luke94 (Sep 1, 2019)

So in my case this command prompt is not working. Also this tutorial is also not working anymore. So I downloaded rsdk extractor. I know this video tutorial is old,right? There's also another not outdated video tutorial.


Also this thread was closed there https://steamcommunity.com/app/584400/discussions/0/1474221865180283239/
RetroED.exe stopped responding so I had to close the program. It crashed,but why? Also so sorry that it's written in polish language that you don't understand. At least I translated some text for you.


----------



## Joom (Sep 6, 2019)

Luke94 said:


> RetroED.exe stopped responding so I had to close the program. It crashed,but why? Also so sorry that it's written in polish language that you don't understand. At least I translated some text for you.


You're probably missing a runtime framework. Make sure you have the C++ runtime installed. You can get it from Microsoft's site.


----------



## Luke94 (Sep 7, 2019)

I want to know one thing what happened with Sonic Mania Mod Studio why download links are no longer available and also old modding tutorials are outdated did creators of Sonic Mania changed a file structures in later updates aka Sonic Mania Plus or what? I really liked that old modding methods and I'll miss them.










 As you see here I also changed some sprites.


----------

